# Mold, Plume or Sugar?



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I went to open my jar of St. James flake, today, to give it a whirl and saw white stuff on it, and perplexed as to what it is.

Yes, I did do a search, and to be honest, none of the threads really answered my question. Most didn't even have pictures of I could use to compare and contrast, baring one, but It was vague on the white stuff being mold or not, but then again, maybe in my haste and frustration, I missed something.

So, here is the same question others have posed, with pictures from my Cannon HV20, so in the off chance this comes up again, we have a better thread from which to search.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

If its shiny/white and flat, its the good stuff. Mold will be fuzzy, bad stuff.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

St. James Flake really seems to excel at growing this stuff whatever it is. It's never been mold in my case and doesn't look to be in yours. Mold would be more "furry" looking and should really smell in a tin. Alot of folks are gonna say it's sugar. It maybe, I don't know, so I don't call it sugar. 

Trust your nose as much as anything in these situations. I bet it smells like really good St. James Flake???


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, it doesn't smell odd in anyway. Like normal St. James flake. So must be something other than mold, whatever it is.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> St. James Flake really seems to excel at growing this stuff whatever it is. It's never been mold in my case and doesn't look to be in yours. Mold would be more "furry" looking and should really smell in a tin. Alot of folks are gonna say it's sugar. It maybe, I don't know, so I don't call it sugar.
> 
> Trust your nose as much as anything in these situations. I bet it smells like really good St. James Flake???


There was a posting by GLP, probably quoted here-abouts somewhere. He doesn't think its sugar. Probably evaporated topping? But its a good thing, whatever it is :nod:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm going to have to Google Mr. Pease's blog, see if I can find the link for this thread. Until then, I'm just going to sacrifice the tobacco in the fire pit to appease the flake gods.

If I don't post again, we'll know it was mold. lol

Edit: Taste good, so it must be good.

Sorta like Escudo, but a tad drier on the palate


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The same white stuff appears often on SG Full Virginia Flake.

In the photo of Stonehaven below (from the "Take A Picture Of Your Tobacco" thread) white stuff popped out on this much-blackened older gear. This sample also showed obvious sparkle when the light hit it just so; I took the sparkle to be crystallized sugars. The white stuff... faerie dust?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep,typical with St. James Flake and FVF. Never tasted bad, to me.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

has the exact same stuff on my sampple of FVF and St James, they tasted perfect so if it was mold it was good mold.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have found it to be typical of all SG Flakes, Bracken, 1792, FVF, St James, etc.

As Ron said Mr Pease doesn't seem to think it's sugar. If not, it's gotta be some other type of crystal though. Either way, it's usually a sign of a well aged, sure to be tasty flake ipe:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Kind of an interesting day for this topic to get started.....

I've had a tin of *G.L. Pease's Fillmore* that has been doing the incredible expanding tin routine ever since it arrived from SmokingPipes a couple years ago. I was going through the cellar looking to open 2 or 3 new tins to take to Chicago this weekend and ran across it and decided to open it. The first thing I'd like to stress here is to anyone who has not opened one of these expanded tins, please take to heart all of the things you've seen on the forums about how dangerous they can be. I had always paid attention to the posts, but kind of really believed it was mostly exxagerated about how violently they open. Well, it's not. I held the tin away from me for the most part in my left hand while bending up the tab with my pipe nail held in my right and when that seal popped it was like a friggen gun went off. It stung both hands pretty damned good, but truly hurt the right hand as the top blew off. It came almost completely off with just the mere action of me piercing the seal with that tab. I was pretty amazed.

Anyway, on to the matters that affect this thread. I haven't ever opened any tins that have swollen like this. I have 4 or 5 in my cellar including this one though this was the really expanded tin. I've had this one in the front of my tobacco cabinet for over a year and have been expected to see it popped everytime I open the cabinet. I never worried much about it as reports state that some of the most amazing things occur in the tins that swell like this. It is also discussed that there is a chance it's a bad thing, but usually just good quality aged tobacco is found.

I stated to the original poster this morning to "trust his nose" and I believe that is the most sound advise one can give. It is also what my concern is with this tin. The fact that is swollen really didn't have me on "guard" for something bad. In fact I chose it for this weekend because I was expecting something special. It however just does not smell right to me. It also has some odd formations on most all the visible flakes and down around the sides of the paper "cup" that the broken flakes rest in. It is a very hard crystal like substance, not at all kind of "clearish" looking like the original pictures in this thread, but white like a solid white.

I just opened the tin again and it just smells "off" to me. It smells even more "bad" than I had originally thought. I don't have a good camera for taking close-ups of something like this but I'm gonna try. I've opened alot of pipe weed and been around a lot more when it was opened and I've never seen or smelled anything like this so I think the pictures would be an excellent addition to this thread to carry on it's purpose if I can pull them off.

This first image mainly shows the top flap of the paper cup that was folded down and against the tobacco. You can also see in the white crystal "stuff" formed in the lower left corner on the cup.

http://img511.imageshack.us/i/glpfillmore1.jpg/

This is an overview of the tobacco in the tin. Not great, but the best I can do with what I'm doing with.



Added this last one mainly to show the crystals around the sides of the cup. It's also a pretty good overview of the whole situation.



Just click on these thumbnail images to see larger ones if interested.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Kind of an interesting day for this topic to get started.....
> 
> I've had a tin of *G.L. Pease's Fillmore* that has been doing the incredible expanding tin routine ever since it arrived from SmokingPipes a couple years ago. I was going through the cellar looking to open 2 or 3 new tins to take to Chicago this weekend and ran across it and decided to open it. The first thing I'd like to stress here is to anyone who has not opened one of these expanded tins, please take to heart all of the things you've seen on the forums about how dangerous they can be. I had always paid attention to the posts, but kind of really believed it was mostly exxagerated about how violently they open. Well, it's not. I held the tin away from me for the most part in my left hand while bending up the tab with my pipe nail held in my right and when that seal popped it was like a friggen gun went off. It stung both hands pretty damned good, but truly hurt the right hand as the top blew off. It came almost completely off with just the mere action of me piercing the seal with that tab. I was pretty amazed.
> 
> ...


My first question to you is, are you already on a first name basis with Fillmore? If not, I can tell you that it is in fact a potent smelling blend. I would find someone locally who might be able to give you an opinion. Let them smell, see, and feel the stuff.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> My first question to you is, are you already on a first name basis with Fillmore? If not, I can tell you that it is in fact a potent smelling blend. I would find someone locally who might be able to give you an opinion. Let them smell, see, and feel the stuff.


No I am not. If I were I would know if this smelled normal or not. My apologies, I meant to include that in the original post. This would be a no brainer if I knew the usual smell.

I have some pretty good pics I think. I'll go ahead and attach to the original post.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> My first question to you is, are you already on a first name basis with Fillmore? If not, I can tell you that it is in fact a potent smelling blend. I would find someone locally who might be able to give you an opinion. Let them smell, see, and feel the stuff.


Aye! It is very potent indeed. Almost repugnant in smell, actually, when you first open the tin. Fantastic smoke, though.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I'll definately say it's a pungent smell from the tin if you're not used to it. Try to find someone near you that has had some and have them smell it if it really bothers you. It almost looks like salt. 
You might want to scrap some of the crystals off the side of the paper and see if you can smell them away from the tin itself to assuage you fears, or confirm them.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

If you don't know someone locally who could help, maybe you could could email Mr Pease? I do know he will stop in and visit us from time to time. I have never seen anything like THAT. 

Those are HARD bits? NOT furry? Hmmmm....does the tin have a heavy vinegared smell to it?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I just tried to email Mr Pease...I don't think it worked too well.:fish:

Here's the email I sent via his questions page:
I am am member at the puff.com message board and a growing fan of your pipe blends, especially the Fillmore. It is a fellow board member's question regarding a tin of Fillmore that prompts me to write you. We are all aware of a tin or two in our cellar which has become swollen with age, and usually there are no side effects beyond some delightfully aged tobacco. This fellow popped open a can to find a LARGE quantity of hard white residue all over the inside of his tin. I have never never seen anything like this before. This goes beyond the normal expectations of "plume". With him not being very familiar with Fillmore, and many of us having never seen anything of this nature, I thought I would try writing and asking about it! He has posted some pictures and we are scratching our collective heads. Here is a link: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/269112-mold-plume-sugar.html

If you would like to comment in the forum we would be most grateful. Otherwise, I will be glad to pass any word along the way.

Many Thanks!
David Craun

.......one problem. It just responded with a notice that I had sent a malicious email and my IP address had been logged! So I doubt that we will hear back.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Davetopay said:


> I am am member at the puff.com message board and a growing fan of your pipe blends, especially the Fillmore. It is a fellow board member's question regarding a tin of Fillmore that prompts me to write you. We are all aware of a tin or two in our cellar which has become swollen with age, and usually there are no side effects beyond some delightfully aged tobacco. This fellow popped open a can to find a LARGE quantity of hard white residue all over the inside of his tin. I have never never seen anything like this before. This goes beyond the normal expectations of "plume". With him not being very familiar with Fillmore, and many of us having never seen anything of this nature, I thought I would try writing and asking about it! He has posted some pictures and we are scratching our collective heads. Here is a link: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/269112-mold-plume-sugar.html
> 
> If you would like to comment in the forum we would be most grateful. Otherwise, I will be glad to pass any word along the way.
> 
> ...


I bet his spam filter was working overtime!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> Well, I just tried to email Mr Pease...I don't think it worked too well.:fish:
> .......one problem. It just responded with a notice that I had sent a malicious email and my IP address had been logged! So I doubt that we will hear back.


Maybe it is considered malicious to question any potential quality issues with a man's pipe tobacco line. :biggrin:

Just kidding with that one. GLP actually always seems pretty down to earth with and straight forward with his comments about his products, as well as others, in the various forums I've seen him post in.

To answer the questions/comments so far, I'm not gonna say this just isn't how Fillmore smells (I've heard about it's pungent/piquant aroma and taste) but this is a very off smell. I smoke some lakelands and dark-fired flakes that you get these odd aromas that don't taste the way they smell. I can totally accept this may be good stuff. These crystals like I've never seen and this smell is just too much for me to bring a match to it, especially since I'll be in a pipe-smoker's mecca by Friday morning anyway.

As to the texture of these crystals, yes they are quite hard. Definately not a soft fuzzy mold feeling, nor anywhere near it. It actually feels closer to sandpaper when I rub my finger across that top flap and will turn said finger white.

I actually hope to just be able to hand this to Mr. Pease himself for inspection and comment while I'm in Chicago. Would absolutely love to hear what his take on the substance is. Any information will of course be passed on upon my return if I get a verdict from him or other pipe-smokers familiar with the blend. Without a result the information will be of no use to the thread.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> I bet his spam filter was working overtime!


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Well done Sir!!! ound:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

OKAY.

Ultramag.....you have PM. 

Greg has emailed me back with instructions and might pop in to look at your pics if he has a chance.

Someone else has PM as well.......I clicked the wrong person. You can ignore it . lol:tease:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> OKAY.
> 
> Ultramag.....you have PM.
> 
> ...


I'm going to withhold any further comment because I see Mr. Pease is reading the thread as I type. I did want to say thank you though Dave for taking the initiative to come up with such a speedy resolution.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Ehh. Some molds are good for ya anyway.

Penicillin comes from MOLD. 

Good for you .. Unless you're allergic to it. 

I however am a "When in doubt, throw it out " type individual.
Not a risk taker regarding accidental or intentional inhalation or ingestion of mold resembling substances...
( Unless they in the form of a Large mushroom filled will steaming crabmeat and melted cheese or something. ) 

Vin


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I say +gauge to Dave for solving Ultra's problem. *thumbs up*


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

From the looks of those pictures, you've got a case of moldy Fillmore. There was a batch that was tinned WAY too moist, which is a recipe for mold infestation. (The retailers complaining about tins exploding on their shelves was a pretty good clue...) 

Please, contact Cornell & Diehl, 1.800.433.0080, and explain the issue. They manufacture and distribute my blends, and I'm sure they'll be quick to replace the moldy tin. 

I apologize for this. I do my best to keep an eye on QC, but being across the country from the manufacturing makes it difficult, and I often don't know about these problems until someone informs me. 

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to respond Greg. Always impressed with the way you represent yourself and your products on the various forums. I will contact C&D and go from there. Never really even occured to me about a replacement to be honest. Just wanted to learn something.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

glpease said:


> From the looks of those pictures, you've got a case of moldy Fillmore. There was a batch that was tinned WAY too moist, which is a recipe for mold infestation. (The retailers complaining about tins exploding on their shelves was a pretty good clue...)
> 
> Please, contact Cornell & Diehl, 1.800.433.0080, and explain the issue. They manufacture and distribute my blends, and I'm sure they'll be quick to replace the moldy tin.
> 
> ...


All the GL Pease blends I've tried have been stupendous and that right there shows a man who believes in his product. Good to see there are people like that making awesome baccy for us


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I say +gauge to Dave for solving Ultra's problem. *thumbs up*


agreed. good man, Dave.:tu


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Uelrindru said:


> All the GL Pease blends I've tried have been stupendous and that right there shows a man who believes in his product. Good to see there are people like that making awesome baccy for us


I agree. I was pleasantly surprised how quickly he got back to me and had an answer to the question at hand. You can tell that Greg is one of the guys who "gives a damn". There aren't enough of those in the world today.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent thread & excellent response from Mr Pease. Let us know how things turn out!


----------



## glpease (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Glad to be of service!

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond Greg. Always impressed with the way you represent yourself and your products on the various forums. I will contact C&D and go from there. Never really even occured to me about a replacement to be honest. Just wanted to learn something.


What was the tin date/batch code? I have like 5lbs of pretty old Fillmore, you got me nervous now (none are exploding, which is a good thing).


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I opened a tin from 1/07 a week or two ago. No mold, just amazing tobacco.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I opened a tin from 1/07 a week or two ago. No mold, just amazing tobacco.


I have tins from 07 08 and 09, with the various month stamps I could assemble them into a multi-year calendar. Chances are one or more of my puppies is from that sick batch


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> What was the tin date/batch code? I have like 5lbs of pretty old Fillmore, you got me nervous now (none are exploding, which is a good thing).


My apologies for the delay getting back to you Ron. The tin code on this tin is 120407. I've got another one bought as a set with the same code that is slightly expanded as well, though nothing like the one documented in this thread. I'm going to go ahead and open it and see what's going on in there and then call C&D to get one or both replaced.

Hope yours all in good shape!!!

On edit: Just popped the second tin and it's a no go as well. Same terrible smell, just as strong, though a little less white stuff on the paper cup and flakes. I would give any around that time frame a good once over. I'll give the good folks at C&D a day or two to get home and settled in from Chicago then report on the resolution after I contact them.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> My apologies for the delay getting back to you Ron. The tin code on this tin is 120407. I've got another one bought as a set with the same code that is slightly expanded as well, though nothing like the one documented in this thread. I'm going to go ahead and open it and see what's going on in there and then call C&D to get one or both replaced.
> 
> Hope yours all in good shape!!!


Whew, I have a 16oz bucket dated 12/19/07 hopefully blended after their little water-cooler accident. No swelling of the tin, but this thing is a bathtub to begin with.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I'll give the good folks at C&D a day or two to get home and settled in from Chicago then report on the resolution after I contact them.


Just got off the phone with C&D and this was all taken care of in a very friendly and efficient manner. The nice man took my addy, said they'd be out tommorow, and that there was no charge. :tu


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

ultramag said:


> Just got off the phone with C&D and this was all taken care of in a very friendly and efficient manner. The nice man took my addy, said they'd be out tommorow, and that there was no charge. :tu


That is excellent! Glad to hear this was taken care of, really well. I think cheers for C&D are in order. Great customer service.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> That is excellent! Glad to hear this was taken care of, really well. I think cheers for C&D are in order. Great customer service.


News like this makes me want to go out and buy more of their product! :rockon:

We have to make sure we support those who support us!


----------

